# Please help me find the right pair of boots



## Antho (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi,
First, shall i take these dimensions with cold or hot feet ? I am 1.77m tall, 70kg
It looks like my longest cold foot is 25.5cm with 10.6cm width.
If i understand well, i am us7.5 EE+.
I have normal arch. I use Sidas Mid insoles. I need medium flex boots. I am more into freeriding, few jumps, a bit of slopes, no park. I ride jones ultra mountain twin 160, union force M.
I had nitro team tls size 9.5, burton SL10 size 8, DC judge size 9, vans infuse size 9, k2 Maysis Wide size 8. All of them killed me. No heel hold, pressure on top, pressure on toes sides, cramps under, cold feet, no control...nightmares. i tried heels rises, heat mold, ankle straps, thin socks...
I am about to buy thirtytwo tm3 size 8 because i read they fit half size small but have wide toes boxes, are so comfy and adjustable..
I am losing the passion and money. It is snowing. I don't even ride because of my boots choices. I hope you can help.
@Wiredsport


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Gonna say look into Flux Boots, D5 (?), or Deeluxe. They are big brands in Japan, somewhat elsewhere, and that presents a good chance to find something that is both small and wide enough. Unfortunately, you’re in the fun game of accessibility with them. Deeluxe will likely be the easiest to find, then Flux, then D5. If you can find a shop, brilliant, otherwise find a great return policy and order a few if you can, keep what fits.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

Go with Burton wide models. They are EEE. If your measurements are correct, 7.5US Wide Ruler or Photons would be the right sizes.
If you have heel lift in those, Burton also sells Jbars for a few bucks.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Nivek said:


> Gonna say look into Flux Boots, D5 (?), or Deeluxe. They are big brands in Japan, somewhat elsewhere, and that presents a good chance to find something that is both small and wide enough. Unfortunately, you’re in the fun game of accessibility with them. Deeluxe will likely be the easiest to find, then Flux, then D5. If you can find a shop, brilliant, otherwise find a great return policy and order a few if you can, keep what fits.


Are Deeluxe boots wider in general?


----------



## Antho (Dec 30, 2020)

My longest foot is about 25.4cm cold / 25.6cm hot. Width always 11.6cm. Shall i wear us7.5 or 8? I didn't try burton wide or deeluxe yet. I read that adidas tactical adv and 32 tm3 could be good for my wide forefeet with great heel hold. Any help please ?


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Burton wide is the answer. Seriously you’re EE+ and they’re EEE. That’s the answer.
Softest (3-4) Moto
Mid stiff- ruler 
Slightly stiffer then ruler still mid- photon


----------



## Antho (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks. Should i buy photon wide us 7.5 or 8 ?


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

Try them!


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Antho said:


> Thanks. Should i buy photon wide us 7.5 or 8 ?


 I bought my true mondo size. After 6 times out they are perfect. There should be pressure up against your big the, that will pack out.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Antho said:


> Thanks. Should i buy photon wide us 7.5 or 8 ?


I'd start with 7.5.


----------



## Antho (Dec 30, 2020)

It is weird, today i mesured my feet length again and they were both 25.6cm. From 25.6 cm, should i buy photon wide us8? Maybe alcohol and long night up made my feet swollen 🥳. I will mesure tomorrow again. Thanks for your help and happy new year


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

On a side note looking for a soft comfy pair of boots for the indoor near me I tried on the DC Control 10.5 which fit me really well. Only non wide boot that fit, had a very wide/squared toe box


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Antho said:


> It is weird, today i mesured my feet length again and they were both 25.6cm. From 25.6 cm, should i buy photon wide us8? Maybe alcohol and long night up made my feet swollen 🥳. I will mesure tomorrow again. Thanks for your help and happy new year


Sounds like your arches collapse and you need insoles


----------



## Antho (Dec 30, 2020)

I read that the liner will pack out half a size to a full size. Does it mean that a mondo 255 us7.5 will pack out to, at least, a mondo 260 us 8?


----------



## Antho (Dec 30, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Sounds like your arches collapse and you need insoles


I have sidas mid arch support insoles. Shall i take my feet dimensions standing on my insoles ?


----------



## Antho (Dec 30, 2020)

⚠check your tools⚠


----------



## Antho (Dec 30, 2020)

With correct tool, i definitely need burton photon wide us7.5


----------



## kokospeed (Nov 11, 2019)

Antho said:


> ⚠check your tools⚠
> View attachment 156079


How did you determine which one is the most accurate


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

kokospeed said:


> How did you determine which one is the most accurate


To be fair you'd be mad to bet against a West German steel ruler.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Antho said:


> ⚠check your tools⚠
> View attachment 156079


Did you notice where they all start?


----------



## Antho (Dec 30, 2020)

I received photon wide 7.5 and tried them with fin socks inside the house.
I felt ok for few minutes.
After 15 minutes, it felt too tight all around my feet, no more blood circulation, numb...+ pain under feet at big toes mounds (behind big toes) + pain on sides of heels because i can feel J barres inside liners.
I had to remove them after 30 minutes because I couldn't handle the pain anylonger.
Do you think they will pack out ?


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Are you wearing thin/no socks & have you had them heat molded?


----------



## Antho (Dec 30, 2020)

Fin socks, yes / heat molded, no
Just out of the box


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Antho said:


> Fin socks, yes / heat molded, no
> Just out of the box


 I don’t know the answer, but before you start hacking the boots apart and spending lots of money I’d advise 2 things. 1 get Heat molded with caps, and 2 ride them atleast 5x. They will pack out. I usually keep the bottom boa with absolute min pressure .just enough to see the ropes tighten and keep the form/shape of the boot but zero pressure


----------



## Antho (Dec 30, 2020)

BoarderHack89 said:


> I don’t know the answer, but before you start hacking the boots apart and spending lots of money I’d advise 2 things. 1 get Heat molded with caps, and 2 ride them atleast 5x. They will pack out. I usually keep the bottom boa with absolute min pressure .just enough to see the ropes tighten and keep the form/shape of the boot but zero pressure


I can return the boots to Burton and get refund only if used inside. I hope I will not have to return them though. If I do, I would buy tm3 us8.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Antho said:


> I can return the boots to Burton and get refund only if used inside. I hope I will not have to return them though. If I do, I would buy tm3 us8.


 If the 7.5 is unbearable I’d stay with Burton wide 8. Your still EEE width, regardless of if your a 7.5 or 8. I guess im lucky my 10.5 were VERY snug, my big toe was jammed against the box And pressure all around my foot but I Knew the “shape” fit my foot, it was just tight as hell. My first few times I had a hot spot on my right heel and my big toes were slammed into the box. It’s always hard to tell on a forum if your feeling normal tightness or somethings wrong. Also diff people have diff pain tolerance. Maybe a good fit for me is still to tight for you. My advice is ride the boot you have for a season. If after 5x you say I just can’t do this sell them used,take the loss and get an8 wide. If you really think these are unbearable return for an 8 wide. A lot worse things then riding .5 over your mondo


----------



## Antho (Dec 30, 2020)

BoarderHack89 said:


> If the 7.5 is unbearable I’d stay with Burton wide 8. Your still EEE width, regardless of if your a 7.5 or 8. I guess im lucky my 10.5 were VERY snug, my big toe was jammed against the box And pressure all around my foot but I Knew the “shape” fit my foot, it was just tight as hell. My first few times I had a hot spot on my right heel and my big toes were slammed into the box. It’s always hard to tell on a forum if your feeling normal tightness or somethings wrong. Also diff people have diff pain tolerance. Maybe a good fit for me is still to tight for you. My advice is ride the boot you have for a season. If after 5x you say I just can’t do this sell them used,take the loss and get an8 wide. If you really think these are unbearable return for an 8 wide. A lot worse things then riding .5 over your mondo


Ok thanks, I will stick with my mondo. So yours packed out and you felt great in them after few sessions, right?


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Antho said:


> Ok thanks, I will stick with my mondo. So yours packed out and you felt great in them after few sessions, right?


Day one I had some pain but I felt they would pack out perfect and they did.if you put them on and think there’s absolutely no way, maybe size up I can’t make that decision . Put it this way, at no point did I think I made a mistake. Try just using a thin sock, put them on , kick your heel back And stand up. If they feel pretty good your set. If you can’t even do that maybe there’s a problem . Now judgeing from all The boots threads it appears I am extremely lucky to have such a great fit with zero tweaking. Maybe someone who’s had trouble is a better person to give advice.


----------



## Antho (Dec 30, 2020)

When i look at the width chart, the width is the same for us7.5 and us8 for EEE : 109mm. Does it mean that photon wide us7.5 and us8 are only different in length ?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Antho said:


> I can return the boots to Burton and get refund only if used inside. I hope I will not have to return them though. If I do, I would buy tm3 us8.


I'm pretty sure you can return heat molded boots that have only been used indoors. Boots can be heat molded several times, so molding doesn't really hurt the resale of the boot. I'd get those liners hot and see how they feel.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I'm pretty sure you can return heat molded boots that have only been used indoors. Boots can be heat molded several times, so molding doesn't really hurt the resale of the boot. I'd get those liners hot and see how they feel.


I think some places frown on that because you can't do that infinitely many times.



Antho said:


> I can return the boots to Burton and get refund only if used inside. I hope I will not have to return them though. If I do, I would buy tm3 us8.


Hah, if you were in the US I'd sell you my TM3's. They sadly just don't work for me.


----------



## Antho (Dec 30, 2020)

Report after 4 sessions in my new photon wide us7.5 not heat molded. I only feel pressure around/on toes. They get numbed after 30 minutes. I can't tell if boots are too short or too narrow. I feel that my big toes are pressed into my second toes thats for sure but not only. I cannot move my toes much. Other then that, J barres are pretty agressive. I noticed a bit of heels lift. I climbed with snowshoes on my boots, i ended up with a blister on the inside up of my right heel. I am wearing them in the house with heels rises atm. Same issue, numbed toes. I really hope that they will pack out. Confort out of the boxe or after 4 sessions, not at all in my case.
I am still thinking/reading about the 32 tm3.


----------



## Antho (Dec 30, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> I think some places frown on that because you can't do that infinitely many times.
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, if you were in the US I'd sell you my TM3's. They sadly just don't work for me.


What is your mondo, width, tm3 size and problem with them ?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Antho said:


> Report after 4 sessions in my new photon wide us7.5 not heat molded. I only feel pressure around/on toes. They get numbed after 30 minutes. I can't tell if boots are too short or too narrow. I feel that my big toes are pressed into my second toes thats for sure but not only. I cannot move my toes much. Other then that, J barres are pretty agressive. I noticed a bit of heels lift. I climbed with snowshoes on my boots, i ended up with a blister on the inside up of my right heel. I am wearing them in the house with heels rises atm. Same issue, numbed toes. I really hope that they will pack out. Confort out of the boxe or after 4 sessions, not at all in my case.
> I am still thinking/reading about the 32 tm3.


I'd heat mold those boots. When you do, really kick your heel back into the pocket. Heat molding moves eva from areas of high pressure down into the lower pressure zones. It should open up some room.


----------



## Antho (Dec 30, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I'd heat mold those boots. When you do, really kick your heel back into the pocket. Heat molding moves eva from areas of high pressure down into the lower pressure zones. It should open up some room.


I will heat mold them in a shop tomorrow. Thin snowboard shocks, no toes caps.
100 C / 212 F @ 15 minutes heating time
120 C / 248 F @ 10 minutes heating time
Liners out of hoven, back in boots. Insoles back in liners. Wear boots, kick heels back into pockets and tight boots as for riding. On flat floor, riding flex and stance, no movement for 10 minutes minimum. Right ?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Antho said:


> I will heat mold them in a shop tomorrow. Thin snowboard shocks, no toes caps.
> 100 C / 212 F @ 15 minutes heating time
> 120 C / 248 F @ 10 minutes heating time
> Liners out of hoven, back in boots. Insoles back in liners. Wear boots, kick heels back into pockets and tight boots as for riding. On flat floor, riding flex and stance, no movement for 10 minutes minimum. Right ?


That sounds good to me! 

I'm not positive about the temperatures. Going to a shop is a good idea though. They've got the gear to heat the liners to the right temp. When the liners start getting puffy, they're good to go.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Idk If people’s pain tolerance is different or people expect to much out of the box. After I got properly sized the boots didn’t fit perfect but before changing anything I wore them over 10 times. Had to put a bandaid over my right outside heel due to a weird blister/rubbing, toes were smoked after the first 2 days etc etc. over time they wore in and I don’t even have to wear that bandaid anymore. I’m at the point I’m pain free.
I’m sure in no time they’ll be to loose and have to redo the process but for now it’s all good. Maybe I’m lucky my boots packed out Almost perfect(May Throw in j bars if they loosen up) but I sure as hell went through some pain to get here.


----------



## Antho (Dec 30, 2020)

I didn't heat mold but went riding fresh snow this morning. Numb frozen toes again. It feels like my toes are pressed into each others and maybe a bit pressed from the front as well. When i remove my boots, my toes are square (flat on sides due to pressure from toe to toe) and keep the shape, like if i was riding santiag or pointed shoes 🤠. The liner imprint 3 is very fin around toes and behind heels. It is about 1mm thick in the front and 2mm at the back. I don't see where this liner can pack out, even heat molded with toes cap (exept maybe up&downwards). I am desperate..


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Antho said:


> What is your mondo, width, tm3 size and problem with them ?


My heels are too narrow for them. Using a bontex board and adding a ton of foam has helped a fair amount.

Also it looks like you have morton's toe and your 2nd and 3rd toe may be as long as your big toe. Also it looks like your instep is pretty red meaning it might be a pressure point and can cut off circulation to your foot and make you feel colder due to the decreased blood flow.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

How many times have you ridden the boots? Edit: looks like 5x id try a thin insole you’ll get a lot more room. 

If they feel to small the fastest and easiest fix is thinner insoles. My Local shop I forget the brand has insoles with 3 different thickness that are color cordinated. I tried the thinnest ones once and it gave me a lot more room.


----------

